# Screw advance box joint jig/pantorouter



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone built Matthias Wandel's Screw advance box joint jig or the pantorouter plans?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't yet. But with the problems I'm having with oak kind of jerking when the grain hits the bit, I'm seriously thinking about it. Either that or trying the table saw setup that Oliver was talking about yesterday (http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fi...paign=Feed:+routerforums/VkVj+(Router+Forums)). If you build Mathias' idea, I'd like to hear how it works for you.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> I haven't yet. But with the problems I'm having with oak kind of jerking when the grain hits the bit, I'm seriously thinking about it. Either that or trying the table saw setup that Oliver was talking about yesterday (http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fi...paign=Feed:+routerforums/VkVj+(Router+Forums)). If you build Mathias' idea, I'd like to hear how it works for you.


With great encouragement from Oliver I'll do Box joint jig.

Chris
This file can help:
Building the Woodgears Box Joint Jig


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Chris I have built the Pantorouter from Matthias Wandels plans and it works absolutely fantastic. We have done some production runs of tennons (Several hundred) and with no noticeable play in any of the machine joints. I would recommend his plans to any one, they are well thought out and detailed. He also will help you out if you run into trouble with the plans.

Regards Bob


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll have to check out the table saw set up, thanks


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you Bob, that's encouraging to hear.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is another version of the jig

http://www.thesharkguard.com/lynnsjig.pdf

I've built this, but much prefer the Incra I-Box jig. It is so much easier to use and almost fool proof.


Charley


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is better than i-Box. 

Fully automatic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPG7Ak5TyBg


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bodger96 said:


> Hi Chris I have built the Pantorouter from Matthias Wandels plans and it works absolutely fantastic. We have done some production runs of tennons (Several hundred) and with no noticeable play in any of the machine joints. I would recommend his plans to any one, they are well thought out and detailed. He also will help you out if you run into trouble with the plans.
> 
> Regards Bob


I also have built the Pantorouter and totally agree what Bob wrote.


----------

